# Cobamba



## orangebamboo (May 27, 2006)

What can I do to keep Cobamba green? My anacharis is green and full along with numerous other plants yet I can't seem to keep my cobamba healthy... any ideas?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

How much lighting do you have?

Cabomba likes all the light it can get... also low nitrates will also cause it to brown out or darken. Im geussing its a combination of the two. The anacharis is probably hogging a lot of nitrates.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Do you add any fertilizers into the water? Please let us know the specs of the tank. Size, lighting, ferts, water marameters, etc...


----------

